# MonsterShield now an Open Source project.



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I have closed down our MonsterShield store and turned the MonsterShield into an open source project as promised. All source code and hardware design files can be found and contributed to on GitHub at https://github.com/Xpendable172/MonsterShield

At some point I will probably design a simplified MonsterShield board that uses only thru-hole components so that anyone can build one with relative ease. The original production design used some surface mount components which are not the easiest to deal with (I'm looking at you, SSOP-28!) without the proper equipment. I don't have a timeline for the "easy-to-build" version as I'm in no hurry and have family and life that comes first. Anyway, hopefully the MonsterShield will continue to live on in the Open Source world and be a viable alternative to folks who want a really powerful prop controller for not that much money, and hopefully others will see fit to contribute to it.


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry to see the store closed, but thanks for making the design and software open source! A great contribution to the haunting community!


----------

